# New wax !



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello everyone :wave: I'm looking for a new wax to treat my self/red non-metallic car for the Christmas ! I like the wet look and I want it to be something special ! 
What do you have to suggest ?
I can afford up to 320£ max !

Please don't say that polishing gives the 99% and the wax only 1% , it's all about preparation ! My English aren't good but I hope you can get my point !


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

have a look at this

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/race-glaze-black-label-concours-carnauba-car-wax/


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

red none mattalic = clearkote red moose glaze + vics red unbeatable on red and a lot of money left in your pocket :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> red none mattalic = clearkote red moose glaze + vics red unbeatable on red and a lot of money left in your pocket :thumb:


Agree, or substitute Vics with Pinnacle Souveran or Swissvax Best of Show if you want to spend a little more.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> red none mattalic = clearkote red moose glaze + vics red unbeatable on red and a lot of money left in your pocket :thumb:


What he said


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Wolfgang fuzion at motorgeek on offer aswell stunning on red


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Zymol glasur and save 200 odd quid.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd go the Vics Red Route


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Husaria??


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi guys ! I already have souveran and bos , for 35£ 3oz fuzion I can take it anyway ! 
I think that glasur doesn't give the look I'm looking for :/
Rg BL is in my list 
Clearkote is nice but I'm looking for something more special atm !


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't find it unfortunately :/ you are a real polish angel lover , aren't you ?! 



AaronGTi said:


> Husaria??


Vic's is great from what I read but not that special :/


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

efib said:


> I think that glasur doesn't give the look I'm looking for :/


You most probably have no idea what you are looking for then

Sent from my Phone


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

kstoilas said:


> You most probably have no idea what you are looking for then
> 
> Sent from my Phone


From what I saw it's a more glass like finish and I have decided not to buy it. You can make a suggestion if you like


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

efib said:


> Vic's is great from what I read but not that special :/


so your not after something that looks good, but something that is expencive


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> so your not after something that looks good, but something that is expencive


Pretty much yes , great look but also very special to use it :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

give john a ring at mitchell and king he will make what you are looking for and it will be a one off


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

efib said:


> From what I saw it's a more glass like finish and I have decided not to buy it. You can make a suggestion if you like


My suggestion would be to go back to the basics fisrt as it seems that you have skipped them. Spend as much money as you wish, a sh! tty non prepared surface will allways be a sh! tty unprepared surface

Sent from my Phone


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

kstoilas said:


> My suggestion would be to go back to the basics fisrt as it seems that you have skipped them. Spend as much money as you wish, a sh! tty non prepared surface will allways be a sh! tty unprepared surface
> 
> Sent from my Phone


I have already take that into consideration and the car will be flawless prior the wax :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> give john a ring at mitchell and king he will make what you are looking for and it will be a one off


Hmm good idea , I have a spa from John and he was a decent guy so why not ?! I have made a discussion with him and there is a Mitchell and king wax I like


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

efib said:


> Hmm good idea , I have a spa from John and he was a decent guy so why not ?! I have made a discussion with him and there is a Mitchell and king wax I like


when it comes to high end waxes thats the way to go imo, you get what you want not what someone else wants to sell you. John has just opened his new website and to promote it hes doing a 10% discount just enter "welcome" in the shopping cart :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> when it comes to high end waxes thats the way to go imo, you get what you want not what someone else wants to sell you. John has just opened his new website and to promote it hes doing a 10% discount just enter "welcome" in the shopping cart :thumb:


I should have a chat with John then  but seriously I do like that guy , great cs and his does know his job !


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Check out ********** Wax "Rosso Cera", a wax made for red cars.

I'm guessing it will be out very soon.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

PolishAngel SkyFly?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

********** waxes aren't my first choice atm :/ 

Sky fly is out of the question I 'm afraid  with hardly no reviews I can't give that much money ! I will see if I can get a 50ml sample of it at some point though


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

efib said:


> ********** waxes aren't my first choice atm :/


Just out of curiosity, May i ask why? I'm not wanting to start a debate but interested to know your thoughts :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Black label,one of the top waxes there is.
oily,wet,first class nauba product!.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

maybe zymol or swissvax?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

ronwash said:


> Black label,one of the top waxes there is.
> oily,wet,first class nauba product!.


A lot of people suggest black label so it must be great and I will take a serious look at it! When I started my quest for the perfect wax for me , I never thought of it


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

TopSport+ said:


> maybe zymol or swissvax?


Hi there ! I have sent an email to zymol and never heard back so I don't wanna spend money on people who don't bother answering :/

For some reason I don't find swissvax very attractive to me plus I already have the 50ml bos ( it was a great price ! ) and their high end waxes are way out of my budget..


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

rtjc said:


> Just out of curiosity, May i ask why? I'm not wanting to start a debate but interested to know your thoughts :thumb:


Not for quality or performance issues, it's personal :thumb: but if you want to know more then send me a pm !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Chemical Guys E-Zyme?


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Can you please tell me more ?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.chemicalguys.com/Paste_Wax_Natures_Finest_E_zyme_Concours_p/n_001.htm


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I would like some reviews from e-zyme


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Why not try the new Bouncers Satsuma Rock ?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Why not try the new Bouncers Satsuma Rock ?


That's a bloody good shout ^^ :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

********** ******* Show Glaze. :thumb:

Whatever beef or misunderstanding you have with ********** Efi, put it aside and enjoy their waxes and their custom.

******* Glaze.









******* Glaze.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm lucky enough to have the original satsuma rock thanks to jbircy 
I don't think I 'll use it as it is very special to me, but If I don't I will take it !


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> ********** ******* Show Glaze. :thumb:
> 
> Whatever beef you have with ********** Efi, put it aside and enjoy their waxes and their custom.
> 
> ...


To be honest I really like the ******* .. we will see, maybe if I'm lucky enough the christmas I can afford for 2 special ones


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Why not try the new Bouncers Satsuma Rock ?


A product very high on the Tipsters wishlist for 2013.

I just couldn't recommend or suggest a product to another member until I've purchased/played with *IT* myself. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> A product very high on the Tipsters wishlist for 2013.
> 
> I just can't recommend a product to another member until I've purchased/played with *IT* myself. :thumb:


Yeah i know what you're saying tips but i don't always buy things on the strength of reviews and what bandwagon jumpers suggest i just think coming from Dodo/bouncer it's more than likely good,my mate had some 22 which i tried and liked so i can only see it being just as good or better i'm buying some Satsuma rock myself tonight and i've only seen one review iirc,the way i look at it someone has to take the plunge with these things and i don't mind doing that plus as you probably know i'm a man who believes in prep dictating the finish so it's guaranteed to work for what i want,tbh i've never used a wax in 15 years i haven't got on with


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> Yeah i know what you're saying tips but i don't always buy things on the strength of reviews and what bandwagon jumpers suggest i just think coming from Dodo/bouncer it's more than likely good,my mate had some 22 which i tried and liked so i can only see it being just as good or better i'm buying some Satsuma rock myself tonight and i've only seen one review


Totally agree with you there Gary. :thumb:

Bouncers/DJ pedigree is not in question or the issue here. :wave:

It's just way too many "peeps" recommending or suggesting "brand new" products they don't have ownership off or tried themselves.

Yet some members want someone else to take the "plunge" first on their "virtual" recommendation.

Beef over. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> Totally agree with you there Gary. :thumb:
> 
> Bouncers/DJ pedigree is not in question or the issue here. :wave:
> 
> ...


Totally agree with what your saying tips mate,i'd never recommend anything without using it myself it's just i'm buying it later i thought i'd throw it in the mix and where the op's looking for something new thought i'd suggest it, but i can see where it could go pear shaped lol all the breast pal:wave:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Another vote for DW's *******, my most expensive wax to date but has still exceeded all expectations
Can't help thinking this would give the benchmark looks wax BOS a good run for its money


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmm..I might take it anyway, who knows :lol:



msb said:


> Another vote for DW's *******, my most expensive wax to date but has still exceeded all expectations
> Can't help thinking this would give the benchmark looks wax BOS a good run for its money


I'm interested in mitchell and king elegance wax , what's your opinion?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't know tbh not used any M&K products, all that have have raved about it, having said that when you've spent a **** load of wedge on a very expensive bespoke product you are not going to say its crap are you


----------



## mrpcman (Oct 6, 2012)

Dj.X-Ray said:


> I'd go the Vics Red Route


Same here! :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

msb said:


> Don't know tbh not used any M&K products, all that have have raved about it, having said that when you've spent a **** load of wedge on a very expensive bespoke product you are not going to say its crap are you


true :lol: but can't be crappy!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm not knocking vics but with the money the op has stated he could get alot better waxes, vics is remarkable at its price point and punches well above its weight i had to step up to the £100 mark to do noticeably better,on say a £50 udget i wouldn't hesitate to recommend vics but with a £320 budget theres a hell of alot of choices


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

msb said:


> I'm not knocking vics but with the money the op has stated he could get alot better waxes, vics is remarkable at its price point and punches well above its weight i had to step up to the £100 mark to do noticeably better,on say a £50 udget i wouldn't hesitate to recommend vics but with a £320 budget theres a hell of alot of choices


I want it to be special you know, I know that there are many decent waxes out there but the aren't that special to me at least


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

If I may say my opinion regarding people's perspectives on waxes in general, there is no real and objective term of a "nice wax". Different waxes may give different results but always in the eyes of the beholder. Two people might see different things using the same wax on the same surface. It does not mean one is right and he other is not. Just two different opinions that should be both respectfully treated. Why are Ferrari's better the Mclarens or Porsches or whatever. They are not. Just different to each other. Others like Caterhams others like Lotus. Same with waxes. A hundred people might say they like one wax but if you do not, then that's it really... One thing is certain though. It makes a big difference how you use a wax. Prep, glaze, layers, paint type etc will do make a difference.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks to Kotsos, the paint will be flawless so I want to take a nice wax for my car,
unfortunately I can't try all the waxes in the world to see for my self which one is the nicer for me neither I can customize one from scratch for my paint so I will go to a wax that heard nice things about it and leave the rest at Kotsos's hands, From my little experience I know that preparation is the key but a nice packaging, cs, box is always welcome by me


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Spyco said:


> If I may say my opinion regarding people's perspectives on waxes in general, there is no real and objective term of a "nice wax". Different waxes may give different results but always in the eyes of the beholder. Two people might see different things using the same wax on the same surface. It does not mean one is right and he other is not. Just two different opinions that should be both respectfully treated. Why are Ferrari's better the Mclarens or Porsches or whatever. They are not. Just different to each other. Others like Caterhams others like Lotus. Same with waxes. A hundred people might say they like one wax but if you do not, then that's it really... One thing is certain though. It makes a big difference how you use a wax. Prep, glaze, layers, paint type etc will do make a difference.


Good observation^^One mans sh1t,is another mans treasure


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi guys :wave:

I have decided to take the m+k elegance first and then the ******* by ********** waxes to see what's all about :devil:
Thank you for your inputs :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Great choices, Efi :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks Tips ! You dragged me into ********** waxes world :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

tips you playing mind games :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

i believe that raceglaze Black label is a fantastic wax and deserves to be in your options.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

It is Alex but as I told you my evil sister took half of my money and I can't afford it now, so I will take the m+k in a couple of months the ******* and then I will take the rg black label ..it will definitely be mine!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Well done efib, i think you've chosen some great stuff there. Let us know how you get on with your *******


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I will  I hope my choices will serve me well ( I think it's the correct phrase to use :lol: )


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

suspal said:


> tips you playing mind games :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:





efib said:


> thanks Tips ! You dragged me into ********** waxes world :lol:


I'm going down and taking you all with me. :devil:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

efib said:


> I have decided to take the m+k elegance first and then the ******* by ********** waxes to see what's all about


Nice choices Efi! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> I'm going down and taking you all with me. :devil:


haha you made my night sir! I saw some posts of you at the wax swap thread and I was like this :lol:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

skorpios said:


> Nice choices Efi! Hope you enjoy them!


thank you stamatis


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Tips said:


> I'm going down and taking you all with me. :devil:


efib you gotta resist the :devil: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

efib said:


> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I have decided to take the m+k elegance first and then the ******* by ********** waxes to see what's all about :devil:
> Thank you for your inputs :thumb:


If you have any questions about ******* let me know:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

m+k elegance
when You will have this one please show us Your car before and after


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cheekymonkey said:


> red none mattalic = clearkote red moose glaze + vics red unbeatable on red and a lot of money left in your pocket :thumb:


Now there's a good old combo, the oil heavy Clearkote glazes do have an ability to leave a darkening and wetting effect on solid darks ready for protection... to throw into the mix, I really liked Yellow Cream Wax followed by Clearkote Carnauba Wax, the only issue is the beading of the wax wasn't great so some may not like it for this reason but the combo with the glaze (YCW is essentially a glaze) was a brilliant one to use  Then you could spend the balance on a nice machine polisher and polishes to get the prep spot on as well


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

efib said:


> Hi guys :wave:
> 
> I have decided to take the m+k elegance first and then the ******* by ********** waxes to see what's all about :devil:
> Thank you for your inputs :thumb:


Great choice Efi :thumb:

With this wax the Volvo P1800 won two awards at the car show Concours d'Elegance !


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

********** Wax said:


> If you have any questions about ******* let me know:thumb:


Trust me , I will be a pain in the ass


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

TopSport+ said:


> m+k elegance
> when You will have this one please show us Your car before and after


I will do it  my little citroen c1 will be the most beautiful out there


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Swell.gr said:


> Great choice Efi :thumb:
> 
> With this wax the Volvo P1800 won two awards at the car show Concours d'Elegance !


I was intrigued by the Volvo at the beginning and then I had a chat with John and I decided to go for it :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

suspal said:


> efib you gotta resist the :devil: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol:

Sorry for the multiple posts but I'm via iphone and I don't know how to multi quote on one post :/


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Now there's a good old combo, the oil heavy Clearkote glazes do have an ability to leave a darkening and wetting effect on solid darks ready for protection... to throw into the mix, I really liked Yellow Cream Wax followed by Clearkote Carnauba Wax, the only issue is the beading of the wax wasn't great so some may not like it for this reason but the combo with the glaze (YCW is essentially a glaze) was a brilliant one to use  Then you could spend the balance on a nice machine polisher and polishes to get the prep spot on as well


love the clearkote gang and must say really like the yellow. I usually mix the yellow and carnauba wax 50/50 then a good wax like vics red on top, awsome finish and worth the little extra work:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

efib said:


> I will do it  my little citroen c1 will be the most beautiful out there


I think soo:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

!!!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

First wax arrived , It's m&k creation, full write up soon


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For the price of £320, place some more money in and go for Number One, have not tried this wax but have seen some great reviews on here and have been informed it's in the Crystal Rock league, but alot cheaper, worth a read up and having a look.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a sample of number one and if it's really good then I will decide whether I buy full pot or not


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

efib said:


> I have a sample of number one and if it's really good then I will decide whether I buy full pot or not


Give the sample a good go first before you buy, Number One have been told is the Business of waxes on the market, still have to test mine but looking forward to it :thumb:

Love the Almond smell and texture of the wax.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll test it when the surface is ready for it  it really small awesome !!! Almond and a hint of cherry


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Swell.gr said:


> Great choice Efi :thumb:
> 
> With this wax the Volvo P1800 won two awards at the car show Concours d'Elegance !


That car look stunning! Excellent work!

Please don't take this the wrong way, but it was more then the wax that made the car win the show, and I think, any decent wax would have not hindered it in winning the award. As stated before, the prep work used to bring it up to that level is what made it win.

My 2 cents regarding waxes. I'm not super experienced with different brands and products that people on here have, but I do have some experience when it comes to comparison. This is due to being involved with audio equipment, and studying audio engineering. Many factors come into play with our perception of products and the results they produce. I have seen people swear behind cables and wires, just to have them debunked with measurements and blind listening tests, showing that there was no measured, no perceived difference between products ranging in price more then 500 dollars. I would love to see one day, a double blind comparison of various waxes to see the results on the same substrate. Take the name, the price, container and packaging all out of the equation and just see the raw perceived performance. Then add back the price, and you can see what is really worth the money.

Ok, flame away.


----------

